# Durban vaper's needed for focus group, juice testing.



## BigGuy (5/6/15)

Hey all if you live in the greater Durban area and would like to join the focus group for testing juices that we might be adding to our local line please drop me a PM with your details so that we can add you to our list.

Requirements: Must have a sense of humor.
Must own a RDA

We supply the juice, the wicking and the wire if need be. Usually on a Saturday afternoon once a month and snacks are supplied all you need is what ever you want to drink.

So if your interested please PM me your details so that we can add you to the list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (6/6/15)

*Today is our monthly joooooooose tasting session. Gonna be like .....*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (7/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Al3x (7/6/15)

damn, I missed out


----------



## capetocuba (7/6/15)

Nobody smiling?  
Ah I know why ... Donnie MIA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (7/6/15)

@capetocuba No it's because you were not there, and we had some special juice for @VandaL something that he might be able to taste and it involved PERI PERI.


----------

